# Cichlid i.d help please



## Cama (Aug 2, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what cichlid this is???


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like one from lake Malawi, but I can't be sure what species. Almost looks like a Hybrid of some sort.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

go to cichlid-forum.com and go to their unidentified fish section. They can identify anything. It's definitely a hybrid, looks Malawi. They will be able to tell you what species it is a cross of.


----------

